# Java MySQL check if value exists in database



## chrism120 (9. Okt 2019)

Ich versuche zu überprüfen, ob ein bestimmter Wert bereits in meiner Datenbank existiert. Ich greife auf die Datenbank von der Java Standalone-App mit JDBC zu (Anfragen zum Einfügen von Datensätzen in die DB-Arbeit, damit mein Setup und meine Verbindung in Ordnung sind).


```
public static void  insertdb(String sql,String ip) {
        try {
            st=conn.prepareStatement(sql);
            st.setString(1,ip);
            resultat=st.executeQuery();
            if(resultat.next()) {
                if(resultat.getString(ip).equals(ip)){
                    
                    System.out.println("Die Daten sind schon updatet");
                }
                else {
                    st.executeUpdate();
                    System.out.println("korrekt eingefügt");
                }
              }else {
                  System.out.println("unmögliches Durchlaufen");
              }
            
    }
        catch (SQLException e) {
            System.out.println("Problem by inserting " + e );
        }
    }
```


```
insertdb("INSERT INTO Adresse (Ip) VALUES (?) ",s);
```
ich kriege diesen Fehler :

Problem by inserting com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Es wurde kein Resultset von der Anweisung zurückgegeben.
Problem by inserting com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Es wurde kein Resultset von der Anweisung zurückgegeben.

Hilfe Bitte


----------



## threadi (28. Okt 2019)

kein Resultset
					

Hallo,  ich versuche gerade eine Abfrage (MS-SQL) zu bauen, die ziemlich verschachtelt und umständlich wird. Aus diesem Grund erstelle ich eine temporäre Tabelle.   try{    PreparedStatement stmLag = (PreparedStatement) Frame.cn.prepareStatement("SELECT reihe, spalte, ebene, fach...



					www.java-forum.org


----------



## chrism120 (30. Okt 2019)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> kein Resultset
> 
> 
> Hallo,  ich versuche gerade eine Abfrage (MS-SQL) zu bauen, die ziemlich verschachtelt und umständlich wird. Aus diesem Grund erstelle ich eine temporäre Tabelle.   try{    PreparedStatement stmLag = (PreparedStatement) Frame.cn.prepareStatement("SELECT reihe, spalte, ebene, fach...
> ...


Danke


----------

